# Diesel Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

This place is famous in Boston(somerville) for its espresso. Depending on who's behind bar (as always) you can get a perfect double shot here any day. Never tried the sandwiches or food, but I can definitely vouch for the espresso. Ceramic was preheated, nice thick crema and a smooth nutty finish. Other drinks look good too, several baristas repeatedly steamed very well textured milk and stuck to high preparation standards. One thing I've gotta say is that this place is laid out really well from an employee standpoint. line moves quickly with two registers, and plenty of breathing room behind bar. Food prepared farther down the line, and large fridges are out of the way. Everyone had good elbow room, and overall this place handles large lines efficiently without quality sacrifice. Prices were about the same as most boston coffeeshops, 2-2.50 for a double shot. I hate it when I forget to ask the barista's name, but the short-haired petite girl who made my drink was awesome. The back had pool tables, a photo booth and more bar-like attractions. Maybe someday I'll prioritize the entertainment there over the espresso... maybe. Ask anyone in Boston, this is the place to go for consistent espresso.

More...


----------



## adamfahn (Aug 8, 2008)

Aren't these just links to an AMERICAN site with reviews? Is that overly relevant to this site?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, absolutely, we often travel and it is great to have reviews about places to visit.

As we grow we will be able to submit reviews to Barista Exchange and therefore help them out as well..

Some great ideas come from the pictures and reviews of these cafes.

The feedback has been very positive so far


----------



## adamfahn (Aug 8, 2008)

Fair point. Come and review me when I open.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You bet !


----------

